# Any alternative to HD locals from sat 129



## sfocht (Jan 21, 2011)

Dish Network came to put up new dish for HD Locals. Installer said because the elevation for satellite 129 is only 20 degrees, I can't get locals in HD. Any alternatives, or somethings coming down the pike that I'm not aware of? Is DirecTV's satellite for locals higher in the sky?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check if your local would be moved to 61.5/72.7/77 EA soon


----------



## DanB_DISH (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with P Smith if you can tell me what city your locals are out of, I would be happy to see if any of your HD locals are being migrated to EA or if there are any carried on EA.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in Central PA and have the same problem. I went to an EA setup to get the newest in HD but lost my locals in the transition.

I am in the Johnstown/Altoona, PA locals market. I know the Pittsburgh market was changed late last year.


----------



## irishprince317 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187321 check this out


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Noting that DISH can only provide locals for where the equipment is installed. Part of the customer agreement is that one provides the accurate address where the equipment is installed, and keeps that address accurate if the equipment moves.


----------



## sfocht (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm picking up Johnstown/Altoona, PA area. Pardon my ignorance, what's a EA satellite?

Johnstown/Altoona, PA
Channels marked A are available. Channels marked X are not available.
3-00 WPSU CLEARFIELD, PA (PBS) - 7471 SD 110° 29s9 A 5266 HD 129° 12s26 X
6-00 WJAC JOHNSTOWN, PA (NBC) - 7467 SD 110° 29s9 A 5262 HD 129° 12s26 A
8-00 WWCP JOHNSTOWN, PA (FOX) - 7468 SD 119° 5sB16 A 5263 HD 129° 12s26 A
10-00 WTAJ ALTOONA, PA (CBS) - 7466 SD 119° 5sB16 A 5261 HD 129° 12s26 A
19-00 WPCW JEANNETTE, PA (CW) - 7469 SD 110° 29s9 A 5265 HD 129° 10s26 A
23-00 WATM ALTOONA, PA (ABC) - 7465 SD 119° 5sB16 A 5260 HD 129° 12s26 A
47-00 WKBS ALTOONA, PA - 7472 SD 119° 5sB16 A


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

EA satellites are 61.5/72.7/77, WA are 110/119/129.

Your HD locals are on the Western Arc. I don't know why your installer would choose EA over WA in that case, other than LOS issues.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it was LOS issues for me. There are a lot of mountains and wooded areas around Central, PA. Why they would put the locals on 129 with and angle of 20 degrees seems strange. Anyways, I went with EA and am currently saving $4.99 or so for no locals. 

I would like to them back, but Dish refuses to do any type of hybrid setup.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That's understandable. Other than your locals, 129 would duplicate a lot of the programming and your receiver would get confused.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"sfocht" said:


> Dish Network came to put up new dish for HD Locals. Installer said because the elevation for satellite 129 is only 20 degrees, I can't get locals in HD. Any alternatives, or somethings coming down the pike that I'm not aware of? Is DirecTV's satellite for locals higher in the sky?


Directvs sats are "higher" in the sky for sure. 99 101 103 as opposed to 129


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Dicx said:


> Yes it was LOS issues for me. There are a lot of mountains and wooded areas around Central, PA. Why they would put the locals on 129 with and angle of 20 degrees seems strange. Anyways, I went with EA and am currently saving $4.99 or so for no locals.
> 
> I would like to them back, but Dish refuses to do any type of hybrid setup.


Can you pick them up OTA. If you can then there you are get them that way and "sub" to locals to get the guide info.


----------

